# Watson Leaves ~ So Does Tonka's Appetite



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka was a reeeeeel picky eater before our Watson arrived. But all summer, they've both been cleaning up over two cups every nite abt 6:00. They really ate well together! 

But he left on Wednesday . . and last nite Tonka went back to his old ways . . barely touched his food. Interesting, eh?

Little does he know *heeheehee* that he'll be entertaining another dinner companion soon.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

What about _your _appetite, Frank? We all know how much you enjoyed having Watson in the house.  

I'm sure Tonka will be starving by tomorrow. Have you told him about his new companion yet?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

When does your new houseguest arrive?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Tonka sounds like a guy who needs a friend around. I am glad you have a new surprise for him. Are you keeping the new guy or just babysitting?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Oh he might be starving, but there's food in his bowl... 

And it's the same thing as before. He won't eat that, but when we go on our 15 minute walk, it's like I'm walking a cow. He'll turn it into a two hour expedition . . . lookin' for the 'right kind' of grass to graze on.

What a wierd dog... lol

Oh well, Spud will be with us next week sometime. So this loss of appetite should be just temporary.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Have you broken the news to Tonka yet?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Have you broken the news to Tonka yet?


Considering we're dealing here with Meathead . . who has real trouble understanding 'come' . . I think I'll leave the higher learning stuff 'til he has to make room in the back seat of the car for another dog. 

He just might catch on at that point!  lol

But he finally got around to finishing off the last half of Thursday's dinner. Starvation must be a great motivator too.


----------

